# WELLNESS DOG FOOD DANGEROUS?



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

Sometimes I feed Lucy wellness canned. Is this real or not? Watch this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB6K2BBd518...feature=related

:shocked:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

QUOTE (LucyBabyy @ Jan 10 2009, 09:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703134


> Sometimes I feed Lucy wellness canned. Is this real or not? Watch this video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB6K2BBd518...feature=related
> 
> :shocked:[/B]


Very scary for sure. Someone else posted this the other day.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=41481


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i have also read about people finding mold in their foods as well when opening the bag. I always thought they had good foods but am skeptical - if you do a search on youtube there are other people that have done videos about their food


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I pay close attention to the food but I have never seen any bones in it. However, After all this as well as Xander and Chloe both vomited yesterday, I think I am going to look into switching. It's possible that they just got into something but I don't know what. I looked everywhere for anything chewed or out of place. Not sure the problem, but it's certainly a problem with something they ate. I am starting to think it's the food.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

There is another thread about this that says it is a scam.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

scam or not I would not take a chance with mine.


----------



## siupo128 (Nov 16, 2008)

I found a huge fish bone in the wellness canned puppy food a few days ago. It made me unfortable to feed my PO again with wellness puppy canned food. I am thinking to change to Natural balance canned food instead. Watch out for the fish bone in the Canned food too !!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I wish I had seen the first youtube vid but it's not available anymore from what I can tell because the link does not take me to the vid. I do feed the Wellness Weight Management and Wellness Organic canned to all five and have never had a problem with their health nor found anything moldy or stale in any of their products. I always check the expiration date on kibble bags and canned food. I am also using the Merricks Wilderness Blend and they seem to be doing well with the combination.

If anyone knows where the vid from the op is, please post it again........I really would lke to see it!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I hope it's just a scam, scary though.


----------

